# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Колдовская любовь".  Сериал из 62 серий. Первый сезон.

## Lampada

*Серия 1*
1/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1fiBJXkBE8
2/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prQhwt6ZZuY
3/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuw4_KWh2M
4/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVvA2_qwS_4
5/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0qtSdY9PNQ

----------


## Lampada

*Серия 2*
1/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCl9mksl9fQ
2/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D0wmMiDC6I
3/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMf0t97uVy4
4/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SURMJKNZ5s0

----------


## alexone

На torrents.ru он выложен полностью, кому интересно - вот ссылка http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=876281 (24.21 GB)

----------


## Lampada

*Серия 3*
1/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv4z-kNfy_I
2/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-q7tzaTTcI
3/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmwU742tZb8
4/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saAAds11gQs
5/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3mkcDiVn_4

----------


## Lampada

*Серия 4*
1/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTl24Xph6yw
2/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzM4-rbg0J8
3/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z4VdHa5s34
4/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVvA2_qwS_4
5/5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWVw_XSuIT4

----------

